# Swanwick (Coles Bay) TAS 25/5 to 27/5



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi Tas Yakers,

If anyone finds themselves up near Swansea or Coles Bay the weekend of 25 to 27 May, I will be pedalling around there at various times throughout the weekend. Heading up Friday lunch time and heading back Sunday morning (late).

It's supposed to be a trip with a couple of families, but there is a canoe at the shack, the owner goes out in, so I said I will bring the yak and we will go for a fish :wink:

Will be hitting the old oyster leases in the Swan River for some Breamski's and a feed of Flatties for the gathered clans. If anyone else was planning a trip up that way this weekend PM me and we can possibly meet up on the water.


----------

